# Five Things



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I got the idea for this game from Family Feud. Simply, I ask a question with 5 answers. Whoever answers it asks the next question.

Name 5 things you'd find at a funeral


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

casket
flowers
people
minister/priest
keelnex

Five things you do with a piece of 8x10 paper


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Write a letter

Make a paper airplane

Draw doodles on it while sitting in a boring meeting

Ball it up and throw it at your co-worker who's humming off key in the next cubicle

Ball it up, light it with a match, and throw it at your co-worker who's still humming off key in the next cubicle


List five things you can do with an old flannel shirt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Smother the fire on the burning co-worker in the next cubicle

Stay warm on a cool day

Put on a scarecrow for your yard haunt

Costume for singing "I'm a Lumberjack and I'm okay"

Use as a dust rag


List 5 things you want buried with you.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

A cat for company

A bell just in case

A pillow for comfort

Some chocolates to eat, also just in case

And a house to live in.

List 5 things you can use your eyebrows for.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1.Raising one to indicate I don't believe you
2,Raising both to indicate "What the heck?"
3.Shaving both off to see how many double takes you get
4.Growing them as long as you can so you can cut and donate to people who can't grow their own
5.Wriggle them at kids to make them laugh

5 things you can do with a pumpkin


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

1- carve it 
2 - smash it 
3 - make pie out of it
4 - make bread out of it 
5 - make Beer out out of it










List 5 things you want to do on the day you quit your job......


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

1. Party

2. Party

3. Party

4. Party

5. Look for a new job.

List 5 things you can do with an inkblot test.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-examine a person's personality characteristics
2-examine a person's emotional functioning.
3-Us it to detect underlying thought disorders
4-Have fun with them at parties
5-Sell them to musums as abstract art

Name 5 things you'd find at a seance


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

1) crystal ball
2) candles
3) spirits
4) believers 
5) darkness

5 things that you could use to get rid of ghosts.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

1. Priests

2. Crosses

3. Showing them the light

4. Ignoring them

5. Ouija boards?

List 5 things kinds of reef fish.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

damselfish
yellow tang
triggerfish
queen angelfish
gobies


Name five items you have in that drawer where you throw junk and stuff you don't have an immediate use for


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

springs
strings
markers
bouncy balls
back scratcher

Name five items you might find in a horror movie


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

1- a castle
2- an odd host
3- a beautiful woman
4- missing people
5- a monster

Your 5 best Halloween props...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Zombie grave escape
Graveyard Goblin
Tombstone Flapper
Tombstone Peeper
Scaretaker


Name your 5 favorite horror actors/actresses


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Vincent Price
2-Boris Karloff
3-Bela Lugosi
4-Lon Chaney Jr
5-Peter Lorre

Name 5 things you'd find in a Haunted House


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1 - bats
2 - spiders
3 - skeletons
4 - ghosts
5 - coffins

Name 5 things you wouldn't want to live without


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

air
water
shelter
food
clothing

Name 5 things you would find in the south


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Fried Chicken
2-Myrtle Beach
3-The Confederate Flag
4-The Mason/Dixon Line
5-Me

Name 5 horror movies that had sequels


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Friday the 13th
Nightmare on Elmstreet
Halloween
The Texas Chain Saw Massacre
The Exorcist

Name 5 new Disney shows (2009-Present)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you mean Disney Channel shows, then:

A.N.T. Farm
So Random!
PrankStars
Jessie
Austin & Ally


List your five favorite relatives (first names only)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Lee
Lacey
Mike
Nook
Aaron

Name 5 favorite Christmas songs


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Carol of the Bells

Dance of the Sugarplum Fairy

Sleigh ride

A French Carol Suite

Night Divine

5 reasons to push someone off a skyscraper.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Kidnap the santy clause
The night santa whent crazy
Death to the world
Freddy Kreugers coming to town
Deck the halls with rotting bodies

Name your 5 favorite clay-mation movies


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

oops sorry ar posted just before i did

They're a terrorist.
They attend anti-halloween events
They're a nervous stunt man
If they're attached to a Bunji-cord
If they have a 50million dollar bond on them and they're wanted dead or alive and your to lazy to catch them.

Name your 5 favorite clay-mation movies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
2-Rudolph's Shiny New Year
3-Santa Claus is coming to town
4-Year without Santa Claus
5-Nightmare before Christmas

Name 5 actors/actresses who have been on The Twilight Zone more than once


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

!-Jackie Cooper
2-Dick Wilson (Mr. Wipple)
3-Cliff Roberson
4-Peter Faulk
5-John Larch

Name 5 teachers you had in school.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Mrs. Rigney
2-Mr. King
3-Mr. Blankenship
4-Mrs. Hardy
5-Mr. Crane

Name 5 movies about the end of the world


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1-201
2-Day After Tomorrow
3-Dante's Peak
4-The Core
5-Doomsday Prophecy

List 5 countries in South America


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

!-Argentina
2-Brazil
3-Peru
4-Columbia
5-Chile

Name 5 types of weather conditions


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Sunny
2. Cloudy
3. Rainy
4. Snowy
5. Drought

Name 5 things you need to start early for a proper Halloween haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Motivation
Time 
Materials
More motivation
Time off from work


Name five foods/drinks that would be part of your perfect meal


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

!-Swiss Steak
2-Baked Potatoes
3-Brown and serve rolls
4-Diet Mt. Dew
5-Hot Fudge Cake

Names 5 things you'd want in a Zombie Apolypse


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1-My husband
2-The house Reba McIntyre had in Tremors, fully stocked.
3-A warehouse attached to the house filled in equal parts, guns, ammo and coke.
4-All my meds.
5-An Army tank

5 things you would find if you opened a tomb.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

1 - corpse
2 - a really bad smell
3 - coffin
4 - shroud
5 - a crypt crawler http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26998

Name 5 things you'd find in an Alien movie


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Flying Saucer
2-Aliens
3-The Military
4-Scientists
5-Monsters

Name Name 5 breakfast foods


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1.eggs
2.bacon
3.cereal
4.oatmeal
5.cold pizza

list 5 joints in your body


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Knee
2-Elbow
3-Wrist
4-Knuckle
5-Hip

Name 5 things found in a vampire movie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Vampire
Hot chicks
Wooden stakes
Crosses
Daring hero


List five things you're carrying in your purse or pocket right now


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

wallet
excedrin
money
pen
notepad

5 types of your favorite cookies.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Chocolate
Chocolate chip
Peanut butter
Oatmeal raisin
Lemon

Name 5 things you pack for a trip


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

My pillow
Money
Medicines
Chargers
Clothes

Name 5 things in your life you would go back and change


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Dump people who aren't the friends I thought they were
2-Go to college
3-Take better care of my health
4-Take writing courses
5-Learn to drive sooner than I did

Name 5 things found in a Clint Eastwood movie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Guns
2 - Bad Guys
3 - City Bus
4 - Sondra Locke
5 - Clint Eastwood

Name five things you'd find under a rotten log


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

1. frog
2. worm
3. dead body
4. mold
5. microfauna

Name 5 things you can fit in a balloon that are also sold in a army-navy store.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Knife
2-Rope
3-Canteen
4-Flare Gun
5-Binoculars

Name 5 movie/tv vampires


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

grandpa from the munsters
dracula
edward cullen
bella swan cullen
eddie murphy in vampire in brooklyn

Name 5 items Woody Harrelson used to kill zombies in zombieland


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Truck door
Banjo
guns
Hedge trimmers
Baseball bat

Name 5 really bad horror movies


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Slithis
2 - It's Alive
3 - Empire of the Ants
4 - Slime People
5 - Humanoids from the Deep

Name five things you know you need to throw out, but just can't part with.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Greeting cards
2-Old 8 track tapes
3-Old clothes
4-Old shoes
5-A broken watch (Was my father's)

Name 5 things you'd find in Dr. Frankenstein's lab


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Here goes:
1- beakers
2- forceps
3- cat gut
4- Igor
5- neck bolts

Name five things that you would find in a haunted house.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Creaky stairs
Cobwebs
Spectral energy
Bad lighting
Odd sounds


Name five breeds of dogs that you would like to have as a pet


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Vizsla (actually getting one in a couple of weeks)
2 - American Bull-dog
3 - Whippet (mine lived to ripe old ages, and were terrific dogs)
4 - Bouvier
5 - Rhodesian Ridgeback

Name five places you'd like a vacation home


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

1. Any were in Europe
2. Brazil
3. Australia
4. New York City
5. Asia (Most places)

Name 5 tricks you can teach a goldfish.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Swim
2-Beg for food
3-Jump through a hoop
4-Jump out of the water
5-Make faces at the cat

Name 5 things you'd find in a cemetery


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Grounds Keeper
2 - Nicely cut lawn
3 - Trees
4 - Back-hoe
5 - Quiet

Name five things you'd find on a golf course


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Golfers
2-Caddies
3-Golf Carts
4-Flags
5-Holes

Name 5 things you'd find in a hospital


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: 1-sick people
2-needles
3-IV bags
4-wheel chairs
5-nurses

Name 5 favorite snacks.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1 - CHOCOLATE
2 - Fruit
3 - Chips
4 - Popcorn
5 - Cookies

Name 5 things at a playground


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

swings
jungle gym
crying children
see-saw
watchful parents

Name 5 books you've read


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

(Swings aren't legally allowed on playgrounds were i live anymore)

1: Hunger Games
2: Tunnels
3: Demoneta
4: Maximum Ride
5: The Killing Boy

Name five things you wouldn't want to hear your spouse say.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

1- I've packed your bags
2- I've changed the locks
3- I've got a restraining order
4 - I want sole custody
5- My lawyer will contact you - don't come here anymore

Man, what a downer. How bout 5 things you'd like to hear from your spouse ?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

1- I'm in the mood... to build props with you
2-It's so big!... That has to be the worlds largest grim reaper prop ever!
3- It's ok, i like little things... which is why i like the ring you just got me
4- You don't have to use protection... when you paper-mache
5- Climb into bed... and tell me if this tempurpedic changes when i hit the button

5 things you like about facebook


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

!-Chatting with friends
2-Sharing photographs
3-Sharing music
4-Playing games
5-It's free


Name 5 Characters on Dark Shadows


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Barnabus Collins
Victoria Winters
Roger Collins
Carolyn Stoddard
Maggie Evans

List 5 things you want to add to your yard haunt for 2012.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Updated and improved stirring witch
ground breaker
more tombstones
Deer skull creatures
another tombstone peeper

Name 5 stupid thing people do in horror movies, to get themselves killed.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Walk into dark rooms without turning on the lights.
"No you go on, I'll be fine walking alone."
Just stand there and scream.
Just run around like an idiot and scream.
"Don't be ridiculous there's not such thing as Zombies/Werewolves/Vampires, etc."

What are your 5 best excuses for not cleaning the kitty litter?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: It's not my turn.
The dust makes me sneeze.
I can't find my gloves.
Who's cat is that really?
I cleaned up after the dogs.

Name 5 things about yourself that you would rather not admit to....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-I did not finish high school.....got my GED later on
2-I'm diabetic but sneak candy with sugar in it
3-I miss working since I went on disability
4-I was in trouble with the law 37 years ago
5-I'm lazy

Name 5 things you'd need to be a vampire on Halloween


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Fangs
2. A cape
3. A medallion around your neck.
4. White make-up to make you look pale.
5. Your trick or treat bag.

List 5 kinds of candy you'd prefer not to get in your bag.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Pennies
Apples
Bible Scriptures
Dots
Fruit Gummies

5 things you would find in Ukraine


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

1 - the second largest army in Europe
2- the third largest nuclear arsenal in the world
3- A high mortality rate from environmental pollution, poor diets, widespread smoking, extensive alcoholism, and deteriorating medical care.
4- A government that pays you to have children (in order to mitigate the shrinking population).
5- Antonov aircraft factory


5 things that you did, but didn't get caught at in high school .....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Skipping school
2-Skipping class
3-Passing notes
4-Daydreaming
5-Skipping pep rallies

Name 5 tv police shows


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hill Street Blues
Car 54 Where are you
21 Jump Street
Adam 12
NCIS

Name 5 Mummy movies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-The Mummy (1931)
2-The Mummy (1999)
3-The Mummy's Tomb
4-The Mummy's Hand
5-The Mummy (Hammer)

Name 5 types of shark


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Love sharks!
Great White (my fav)
Hammerhead
Black Tip
Wobbegong (carpet shark) 
Whale Shark

Name 5 things that irritate you.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Snoring
2 - Morning radio shows
3 - Reality TV (you know the type of show I'm talking about)
4 - People texting while driving
5 - Having the phone ring while my hands are covered in paper mache and glue

Name five of your favorite films


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gone with the Wind
Big Fish
Jaws
The Age of Innocence
The Philadelphia Story


Name five things that are in your basement/garage/storage area that you really should get rid of


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My oldest kid's stuff
My youngest kid's stuff
My step-kid's stuff
Hopelessly broken audio-video stuff
Empty, falling apart boxes

Name 5 things you wish they would make a TV show about


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - The sentient purple fungi, who's name I will not mention that live in a certain cave some three miles under the Earth's crust
2 - Vampires that glitter oh so beautifully in the sunlight, and then burn to a crisp
3 - That old recluse who lives in the boarded up house down the street with all the strange sounds emanating from within
4 - Remember Friends, how about a show called Enemies
5 - Lunch wars

Name five things you'd hate to find in your salad


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay..here goes:
An eyeball
Cockroach
Teeth 
the end of a finger
pubic hairs

Name five things you can't live without.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Air
Water
Food
Shelter
Eye liner


List five toys you just had to have when you were a kid


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Toys????
Okay...hmmm...
Easy Bake Oven
Malibu Skipper
Hugo..Man of a Thousand Faces
Thing Maker II
New Saddle for my horse (not a toy but BIG ON THE WISH LIST)

Name 5 things that make you want to puke.....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - The flu
2 - What my house is worth vs. what I paid for it
3 - Really old tuna fish sandwiches
4 - Other people puking
5 - That dental gunk they make molds of your teeth with

Name five things you'll grow in your garden this year.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

!-Watermelons
2-Cantalopes
3-Pumpkins
4-Cucumbers
5-Corn

Name 5 things you'd find in a John Wayne western


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love the Duke!
Horses
Guns
Cowboy Hats
Boots
Maureen O'Hara (well, in a couple of them)

Name five things you would like to do today.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sleep in
Not have to work at the Library today, but alas it is my Sat. turn
Go for a nice walk to see the work the city did down by the river
Hit the area thrift shops
Eat out

Name 5 things you have on your Halloween wish list


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Jack Skellington prop (modeled after Roxy's)
Ground breakers (modeled after Sawtooth Jack's)
Skeleton busting out of coffin (modeled after Stolloween's)
Pumpkin head Door Greeter (modeled after Pumpkinrot's pumpkins)
Zombie crawler (modeled after Sytnathotep's) 
(Seriously???Are any idea's my own....sadly...no...I'm a copy cat....copy cat...sitting like a river rat.....)

Thanks for the ideas! I am a theft of thoughts....ha, ha!

Name 5 things you will accomplish BEFORE Oct. 31, 2012!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Finish putting new shelves in the basement
2-Pay off a bill
3-Buy all the Halloween stuff I can
4-Celebrate my 62nd birthday
5-Remodel my bedroom

Name 5 things you'd need in a zombie apolypse


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Safe-house
2 - Food & Water
3 - Guns & ammo (and I'm talking like the folks in Tremors)
4 - Toilet paper
5 - Stakes to prop up all the dead zombies on your safe-house lawn for Halloween :zombie:

Name five professions you'd like to do rather than what you do for a living now.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

1 capo regime 
2 enforcer for outlaw biker gang
3 cleaner (after the hit )
4 ******* 
5 US Congressman or Senator

5 things you want to do, but never quite had the nerve.......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Rob a bank
2-Bungy jump
3-Sky dive
4-Handle a cobra
5-Hang glide

Name 5 horror movies about spiders


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Tarantula
2 - Arachnophobia
3 - Eight Legged Freaks
4 - Kingdom of the Spiders
5 - Earth vs. The Spider

Name five of the most well-known nebula in space


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-The Omega Nebula
2-The Horsehead Nebula
3-The Cat's Eye Nebula
4-The Crab Nebula
5-The Flame Nebula

Name 5 cartoon characters that were animals


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Ren
2 - Stimpy
3 - Jake
4 - Under Dog
5 - Kimba

Name Five of the monsters Ultraman battled.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1 Bemular
2 Alien Baltan
3 Neronga
4 Ragon
5 Greenmons

Name 5 things found on an airplane


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pilot
Passengers
Nuts (the food kind)
Luggage
Attendants

Name 5 things you can do with a yoyo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Put my eye out
Get the string hopelessly tangled
Make a fool of myself trying to get it to do something other than just up and down once
Use it as a bolo to take out a purse snatcher
Whack someone upside the head accidentally


Name your five favorite vegetables


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Artichokes
broccoli
green beans
tomatoes (I know it's really a fruit )
asparagus

Name your 5 favorite desserts


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

1 - Creme Brulee
2 - Canoli
3 - Tiramisu
4 - Pumpkin pie
5 - Cheese cake

Name five books you want to read this summer


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Dracula
2-Jaws
3-The Panic Broadcast
4-Salem's Lot
5-Incident at Exeter

Name 5 Boris Karloff movies


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Frankenstein
Bride of Frankenstein
The Mummy
Son of Frankenstein
The Fatal Hour

Name five Halloween based websites


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Hauntforum
2-Halloween Forum
3-Haunters Nation
4-Halloween. Com
5-Halloween Online

Name Name 5 characters in the original Halloween


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Michael Myers
Dr. Loomis
Laurie Strode
Annie Brackett
Tommy Dole

Name 5 foods you would serve at a Halloween party.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Hamburgers or cheeseburgers
2-Cupcakes
3-French fries
4-Chips
5-Chicken wings

Name 5 things found in the Clue game


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Dice
2. Game board
3. Lesd pipe
4. Miss Scarlett
5. The Conservatory

Name 5 Patriotic Songs


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: The National Anthem
Grand Ole' Flag
Battle Hymn of the Republic
America the Beautiful
Courtesy of the Red White and Blue


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You didn't ask anything.

Name 5 Tv/Movie Detectives


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

- Columbo
- Mannix
- Rockford 
- Hammer
- Magnum


5 famous race horses


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Secretariat
2-Man of War
3-Ruffian
4-Seattle Slew
5-Sea Biscuit

Name 4 actors that have played Count Dracula


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1 Bela Lugosi
2 Christopher Lee
3 Frank Langella
4 John Carradine
5 Klaus Kinski

Name 5 of the 13 original colonies


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Virginia
2-Pennslyvania
3-Maryland
4-Delaware
5-South Carolina

Name 5 presidents from Virginia


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

1-George Washington
2-Thomas Jefferson
3-James Madison
4-James Monroe
5-Zachary Taylor

Name 5 things you use when it rains


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Umbrella
Raincoat
Waterproof shoes
Windshield wipers while driving
Headlights while driving


Name five vegetables you like the most


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

1) Spinach
2) Broccoli
3) Green Beans
4) Asparagus
5) Califlower

Name five movies you'll watch every time they're on TV


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Adams Family
2. Hocus Pocus
3. Practical Magic
4. Pretty Woman
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy

Five things you always keep in your car?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dog towels
umbrella
car jack
tool kit
tire pressure gauge


Name five cities you've visited


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Sacramento
Houston
Gatlinburg
Washington, DC
Myrtle Beach

Name 5 things you would see in Heaven


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1 Family
2 Friends
3 Gold streets
4 Harps
5 Someone with the answers to all lifes questions, including Stonehedge, Easter island, Jimmy Hoffa.

Five signs that your body is starting to age.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

!-Wrinkles
2-Loss of hearing
3-Loss of eyesight
4-Teeth fall out
5-Arthritis

Name 5 things you'd find at a seance


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

1) ghost
2) disembodied voices
3) medium
4) crystal ball
5) Ouija board

Name your 5 favorite songs


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Love to, thanks
1-Angels~~Robbie Williams
2-Use Somebody~~Kings of Leon
3-Everybody Talks~~Neon Trees
4-Mean~~Taylor Swift
5-Your Song~~Elton John

Name 5 things you wanted to get done this week.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Mulch my garden
2. Get the bed out of my dining room
3. Get the cherry for the top of the huge cupcake painted
4. Package and label my goatmilk soap
5. Go to my grandson's ball game
_(some accomplished, some not yet)_

Name 5 things you like to do on a rainy day


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Here goes:
Read a good book
Watch a good movie
Play the piano
Catch up on emails
Post on the Haunt forum 

Name five people that you admire.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

1) Charles Darwin
2) Jacques-Yves Cousteau (made me want to be a marine biologist )
3) My wife (aka. RoxyBlue)
4) Galileo Galilei
5) Benjamin Franklin

Name 5 places you'd like to visit


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, I'm third billing to Charles and Jacques?:googly:

1) Dave the Dead's house
2) Devil's Chariot's haunt
3) Stolloween's workshop
4) Hauntiholik's garage where Belfry lives
5) Mr Chicken's inventive brain - maybe I could steal some of his gray matter


Name five items you would like to have in your last meal


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

!-Swiss Steak
2-Fried potatoes
3-Dinner rolls
4-Hot fudge cake
5-A file

Name 5 poisonous snakes


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

1. Cobra
2. Asp
3. Pit Viper
4. Rattlesnake
5. Black Mamba

Name your 5 favorite HauntForum members


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

In no particular order:

Copchick
Hairazor
P5
Roxy
Spooky1

5 nicknames from _Animal House _


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Bluto
Boon
D-Day
Otter
Flounder

5 vehicles named after animals


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

ford mustang
jaguar
volkswagen beetle
nissan bluebird
mercury cougar

name your 5 favorite hauntforum members


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Roxy
2-Spooky1
3-Dixie
4-Pumpkin5
5-Copchick

Actually, All my friends are my favorite

Name 5 things you learned in school


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. reading
2. riting
3. rithmatic
4. don't tattle
5. stick by your friends

Name 5 things you can't start your day without


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

COFFEE!
Petting the critters
Breakfast
Walking the dogs
Did I mention coffee?

What 5 things, let's say lessons, that you learned in life?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay here we go:
Don't feed Mogwa after dark (just learned this recently)
Treat other people with respect, you usually get it right back
A smile goes a long way
Random acts of kindness to others make me feel like I have a great secret
Tomorrow is actually a new day to start over

Name 5 things that make your heart happy!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

- Gizmo, my little Chihuahua ( Mogwai ) and Bucky my Golden
- A motorcycle ride always makes me smile
- Music
- A good meal
- My family

5 things you always forget...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

a1. If I locked the door before leaving work
2. To leave my sunglasses in the car
3. To replace the cart from the back room
4. To take the clothes out of the washer and put in the dryer
5. To put the mail out before the mailman gets here
(of course I don't _always_ forget these things)

Name 5 things you like to do on a night out


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Eat dinner at a fancy resteraunt
2-Go to a movie
3-Dancing
4-Go to an amusement park
5-Go to a party

What 5 things did your parents tell you growing up?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Look both ways before crossing the street
Your face is gonna freeze that way (When I made goofy faces)
People in China are starving (When I wouldn't finish my dinner)
Don't talk to strangers
Mom always told me that she loved me


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Copchick, you forgot to include the next name 5 things.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Copchick, you forgot to include the next name 5 things.


Hee! Hee! Name 5 things Copchick forgot. Just kidding.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Goblin said:


> Hee! Hee! Name 5 things Copchick forgot. Just kidding.


:jol:Hey Guys, don't pick on Copchick...I did the same thing when I just posted my 5 things, but luckily I read my list after I posted it and thanks to the "EDIT" button I added in my five things....I guess some of us get so excited to post we kind of lose our minds a bit....well, that is my excuse...I think Copchick's is the people at work are a distraction when she is posting here on the forum. (damn them....)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay, name Pumpkin5's five greatest all time goofs!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

OK here goes

- hanging out with certain Haunters on this forum
- not hanging out enough with other Haunters on this forum
- not putting more leaves in the neighbor's yard
- not visiting Debbie so they could plan some fun pranks for the drunkie neighbors
- not going on a ride-along with Copchick 


5 regrets......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-I regret being diabetic
2-I regret being 61 years old
3-I regret having a heart condition
4-I regret having arthritis in both feet
5-I regret that the rest of the world's not as smart as me!

Name 5 horror movies about demons


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. The Exorcist
2. The Omen
3. Rosemary's Baby
4. 13 Ghosts
5. Ghostbusters

Name 5 chain hairstyling/cutting establishments


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh duh, I just read my forgetfulness in last week's post. Sorry guys, thanks Pumpkin for watching my back! Okay...

- Supercuts
- Regis Salons
- Fantastic Sams
- Holiday Hair
- Smart Style


As a child, what are 5 things you wanted to be when you "grew up"?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Actor
2-Screenswriter
3-Writer
4-Artist
5-Ruler of the World

What 5 things would you find in a doctor's waiting room?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Sick people
2. Magazines
3. Signs saying no smoking
4. Toys for kids
5. Various phamplets about health issues

Name 5 things you do at the park.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fly a kite
Swing on the swings
Feed bread crusts to the ducks in the pond
Sit on a bench and watch the world go by
Catch some rays


Name five things you have in the freezer


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay
1-Ice...obvious and not even very interesting
2-Grey Goose Vodka...goes well with that ice I was talking about earlier
3-Frozen Krak Cookies...if you have to ask...you have to ask
4-Frozen Shrimp packed in sea water....Yes, deheaded them and packed them myself
5-Old boyfriend's eyes.....hey...he had nice eyes...

Name 5 things you must carry with you on vacation!

(P.S. I actually left of the above "name 5 things" post.....sorry guys!)


----------



## Wethier (Jul 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Okay
> 1-Ice...obvious and not even very interesting
> 2-Grey Goose Vodka...goes well with that ice I was talking about earlier
> 3-Frozen Krak Cookies...if you have to ask...you have to ask
> ...


You didn't ask a question ....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

wethier said:


> you didn't ask a question ....


what? Again!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey I'm watching out for my girl Pumpkin5. I got your back, :jol:

Now, pretend I'm her.

What 5 things carries you through your day?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Copchick said:


> Hey I'm watching out for my girl Pumpkin5. I got your back, :jol:
> 
> Now, pretend I'm her.
> 
> What 5 things carries you through your day?


:jol:Thanks Copchick!!! Ha ha! When Copchick did this a while back I told you guys not to dog her....it could happen to anyone!! (and it does....obviously!)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Television
2-Internet
3-My computor
4-Friends
5-My car

I'll give you 5 guesses what 5 things Pumpkin5 would've asked


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Is Goblin still picking on her
2. Is Lord H still picking on her
3. Is GYM still picking on her
4. Is Copchick a good friend for sticking up for her
5. Is "fair" still blushing

Name the first 5 things you like to read when you read the newspaper


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Headlines
2-Advertisements
3-Comics
4-Obituaris
5-Editorials

Name 5 things you'd find in a ghost story


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

- a ghost
- "It was a dark and stormy night..."
- ghosts creeping around
- some dumb person just having to check and see what made the "bump" 
sound
- screaming!!!


Name 5 things or people who influenced you while you were growing up, that made you the person you are today.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-My father
2-My mother
3-My Brothers and sisters
4-My grandfather
5-My grandmother

Name 5 things you'd really love to have in your haunt


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Some of the forum members to help out
2. A really good lighting system
3. A really good sound system
4. A bigger yard
5. A Lot of ToT's

Name 5 things you consider your guilty pleasures


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Candy
2-Cake
3-Ice cream
4-Salted nuts
5-Soft drinks

Name 5 reasons why you want to be just like me?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

1-Cool Title "Guardian of Darkness"
2-Huge post count
3-Lots of haunting experience
4-Lots of fond Halloween memories
5-Young at heart

Name Five movies you'd have loved to have been cast in


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Halloween
2-Dracula
3-House on Haunted Hill (original)
4-The Bat
5-Thirteen Ghosts (original)

Name 5 ways you would know your house was haunted


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

- you see black shadows moving from the corner of your eye
- you find various objects in different libations in the house, and you know you didn't move them
- you hear footsteps in the attic at night
- you down to the kitchen for a midnight snack, and all the drawers and cabinets are open
- EVPs !

5 things you would do, once you were sure your house was haunted...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Sell tickets
2-Open a gift shop
3-Have t-shirts printed up
4-Invite more ghosts to move in
5-Sell the movie rights

Name 5 animals you'd like as a pet


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. dog
2. cat
3. pot bellied pig
4. pygmy goat
5. mini pony

Name 5 things you go to watch as a spectator


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

1-Montreal Canadiens hockey games
2-Nephews baseball games
3-Movies at the theatre
4-Hot air balloon festival
5-Oasis rock concert

Name 5 foods that give you gas!


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

- meats
- fruits
- vegetables
- dairy
- breads/pasta

O K - just breathing air will do it..........

5 things you know that you will live to regret .....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Old age
2-Diabetes
3-Heart condition
4-Playing hooky from school
5-Trusting people I shouldn't have

Name 5 shark movies


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

1 - Jaws
2 - Shark Tale
3 - Sharktopus
4 - Shark Night 3D
5 - Dinoshark

Name five of the worst haunt-ideas...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Zombie bridge club
2-Vampire lawyers
3-Werewolf Barbers
4-Bag Boys of terror
5-Zombie Sock Hop

Name 5 things you'd find in a swamp


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Swampy water
2. Maybe a gator or two
3. Turtles
4. Snakes
5. Toads

Name 5 types of clouds


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Nimbus
2-Stratus
3-Cirrus
4-Cumulus
5-Cirrocumulus

Name 5 dinosaurs


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

1- Tyrannosaurus Rex
2-Brachiosaurus
3-Velociraptor
4-Stegasaurus
5-Megalosaurus

Name five of your favorite movies


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

!. Addams Family
2. Practical Magic
3. Secondhand Lions
4. Hocus Pocus
5. Gran Torino

Name 5 things you always take to work with you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My dog
My purse
My lunch
My wallet
My keys


List your five favorite vegetables


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

1-Brocoli
2-Cauliflower
3-Pole beans
4-Parsnips
5-Spinach

List your five favorite days of the year


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

1 - Halloween
2 - first day of fall
3 - first day of winter
4 - Aug 9th (wedding anniversary)
5 - Mother's day

List 5 favorite snack foods


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Cheese crackers
2-Slim Jims
3-Potato Chips
4-Nuts
5-Popcorn

Name 5 horror movies you'd watch on a dark and stormy night


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

1-Trick or Treat
2-Dumb & Dumber
3-Nightmare Before Christmas
4-40 Year Old Virgin
5-The Matrix

Name your five favorite fast food places


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

!-Arbys
2-Short Sugars
3-McDonalds
4-Hardees
5-Wendys

Name 5 things you can find on the internet


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Haunt Forum 
Halloween Forum 
Garage of Evil 
All About Halloween 
Old Stonegate Cemetery

5 things you'll give ToTs this year......


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Milky Way
2-Snickers
3-Baby Ruth
4-3 Musketeers
5-Kit Kats

Name 5 things you do on Halloween night


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. run around like crazy getting everything set up for haunt
2. get into costume
3. scare ToTers
4. give out candy
5. run around like crazy getting everything taken down and safely into the house

Name 5 favorite comfort foods


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Hamburgers
2-Hot Dogs
3-Chicken
4-Swiss Steak
5-Pork Chops

Name your 5 choices for a Halloween costume


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

The Invisible Man









Dead Snow Nazi Zombie









Walking Dead Zombie









Achmed the Dead Terrorist









Fletch

Your 5 all-time best props ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tombstone Flapper
Graveyard Goblin
Death Drone
Ghoul Hound
Candle Gazer

Name your five favorite articles of clothing


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T Shirt
Shorts
Sweater
Slacks
Long sleeved shirts

What are your favorite 5 costumes?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Evil Andrew said:


> The Invisible Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 things you _can't _ do on Halloween .....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Kill someone
2-Rob someone
3-Steal omething
4-Burn someon'es house down
5-Graverobbing

Name 5 classic horror movies you have on dvd


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I dont have anything real old - 

- Psycho
- The Others
- The Shining
- The Exorcist
- The Island of Dr Moreau


5 places you have traveled to that you'll never forget


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) San Diego, Californey
2) Bar Harbour, Maine
3) Reykevik, Iceland
4) East & West Berlin
5) The Smithsonian

Name 5 professions other than what you do that would make you happy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Writer
2-Artist
3-Singer
4-Actor
5-Millionaire

Name 5 things associated with Halloween


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spiders
Zombies
Witches
Ghosts
Monsters

Name 5 things, people actually, from history that you admire


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jesus
Hatshepsut
Abraham Lincoln
Gandhi
Nathan Hale

Name 5 places you would like to visit


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) The Grand Canyon
2) Nova Scotia
3) Scotland 
4) New Zealand
5) Anywhere off the planet....

Name 5 things you think the world would be better off without...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Texting
High gas prices
Not holding parents accountable for raising their children
Political correctness
Ex's that live in the same city

Name five of your favorite desserts


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) NY Cheesecake topped with Brandied Cherries
2) Chocolate Mousse (real- no mixes!!!)
3) Warm Chocolate Chip Cookies with Milk
4) Bread Pudding with Caramel Sauce & Fresh Whipped Cream
5) Strawberries and Cream

What are five fashion trends you tried and are glad went out of fashion....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1. bell bottoms
2. leg warmers
3. padded shoulders
4. back combed bangs
5. neon colors

Name 5 types of apples


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Golden Delicious
2-Gttanny Smith
3-McIntosh
4-Golden Russett
5-Rotten


Name 5 breeds of cats


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) Russian Blue
2) Siamese
3) Abyssinian
4) Persian
5) Hep

Name 5 major airlines that have gone out of business...


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Pan Am
TWA
Western
Piedmont
Western Pacific

Name 5 great restaurants you've eaten at while on vacation....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Mulgrew's East Dubuque, Ill. best foot long chili dogs in the country.
2. The Depot-Plymouth, Wisc, steaks as big as your plate.
3. Happy Joe's Pizza, Cascade, Iowa, best sauerkraut and canadian bacon pizza in the world.
4. Geddy's Bar Harbor, Maine back in the 80's we got a lobster dinner, (the whole lobster) and all the trimmings for $7.http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...ljp1362105060902018&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl
5. Jack's Chicken Palace-Dubuque, Iowa chicken and onion rings that are out of this world.

Five best foods you have ever eaten.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) Osso Bucco
2) Sushi
3) Chicken Fried Steak
4) Duck Confit Ravioli 
5) Striped Bass (fresh caught!!!)

Name 5 athletes you think should be banned from sports

_(PS- I've been slightly tipsy at Geddy's more than once!!!)_


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

*1. Barry Bonds* - Former Pirate
*2. Plaxico Buress* - Former, now a Steeler again - He's a real Ahole, trust me! 
My partner and I had many dealings with him.
*3. Lance Armstrong* - He fooled alot of people. He's an embarrassment to the sport.
4. Any player from the Cleveland Browns 
5. Any player from the Baltimore Ravens - (Sorry Spooky1)

Name five of your favorite chick flicks. (Guys, I know you watch 'em too)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't have any favorites so I just picked 5. 

40 Days and 40 Nights 
Life or Something Like It 
How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
Little Black Book
The Perfect Man

Name 5 things you'd rent


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1 car
2 movies
3 party tent
4 a recption hall
5 port a potty

Name 5 beaches


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hilton Head, SC 
Bottom Bay, Barbados
Capo Sant’Andrea, Elba, Italy
Whitehaven Beach, Queensland, Australia
Matira Beach, Bora Bora, Tahiti

What are five countries you'd like to visit for a lengthy vacation


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Scotland
England
Ireland
France
Italy

Name 5 really bad horror movies


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Monster Dog
2. Brain Damage
3.The Gate
4. Zombie Strippers
5.The Mangler

Name the 5 best Beatles songs


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

1. Helter Skelter (I love the guitar in it)
2. Let it Be
3. Lady Madonna
4. Long and Winding Road
5. Hello Goodbye 

What are your 5 choice desserts?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Strawberry Fluff
2. raspberry pretzel dessert
3. Key Lime Cheesecake
4. lemon meringue pie
5. Peach pie
(Are you just trying to make me hungrey?)

Name 5 Housewives from reality TV.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Taylor Armstrong
Adrienne Maloof
Kim Richards
Kyle Richards 
Lisa Vanderpump

Name 5 horror or sci-fi actresses


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Linda Blair
2. Heather Locklear
3. Jennifer Aniston
4. Jamie Leigh Curtis
5. Rose McGowan

Name 5 different types of parrots


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-African Grey Parrot
2-Amazon Parrots
3-Eclectus Parrots
4-Green Parrot
5-Quaker Parrots

Name 5 breeds of horses


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Appaloosa
2. Clydesdale
3. Morgan
4. Palomino
5. Mustang

Name 5 songs that would make great haunt music


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Halloween Theme
2-Theme to The Fog
3-Nightmare on Elm St Theme
4-Theme to the Exorcist
5-Theme to the original Dracula

What are the first 5 things you do when you wake up in the morning?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

1. Pee
2. Wash my hands
3. Pet the cat and dogs
4. Wash my hands
5. Turn off the furnace

Name five counties in Ireland.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Mayo
2-Galway
3-Claire
4-Kerry
5-Cork

What is the last 5 things you do before going to bed?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Let out the dogs
Turn off living room lights and TV
Make sure garage is closed
Lock Doors
Brush & floss 


Your 5 favorite soups ......


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Baked potato soup
Mom's homemade chicken noodle (OMG, so yummy)
French onion soup
Navy bean soup
Mom's homemade tomato soup

What are 5 things you do for "spring cleaning"?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Ignore it
2-Forget it
3-Trick someone else into doing it
4-Leave town
5-Tear all the pages off the calendar so it's October

What are 5 things you'd like to do before you die?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

See Ireland
Drive at the Indy 500 track as fast as I can 
Win the lottery for millions
Own a Shelby Mustang
Travel across the states and see everything that is beautiful in nature

Name 5 kinds of cereal


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Oatmeal
cream of wheat
Maltomeal 
Chex
Cheerios 

5 states where they drive way worse than where you live ....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-California
2-New York
3-Texas
4-Florida
5-The other 46

Name 5 things associated with St. Patrick's Day


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) Corned beef & cabbage
2) Parades
3) 4 Leaf Clovers
4) Green Beer
5) Green Vomit

Name 5 things you like about Spring


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The warm sun
Spring flowers
Hearing the birds after a long winter
Trees "greening up"
Longer days

Name 5 people that influenced who you are now


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

My dad, who taught me to hunt and fish, and gave me a lifelong love of the outdoors
My first guitar teacher 
My high school girlfriend, and first time I got dumped
My friend Skip that taught me the zen of zymurgy 
My son


5 purchases you shouldn't have made


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Dvd-The Village
2-Hot Water heater (It didn't last as it took for the water to get hot)
3-Car (It stayed in the shop more than on the road)
4-Stero from Sears (It stayed broke down)
5-Christmas present for a friend who turned out not to be a friend


What 5 things do you do before going on vacation?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) Clean my golf clubs
2) Put new line on my fishing reels
3) Organize the tackle box
4) Clean the house (don't want to come home to a mess!)
5) Do the "I'm on Vacation Dance" as I leave work!!!!

Name five things you pay someone to do for you that you should really do for yourself


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't have anything as far as I go, but I'd say in general............

1-Change the oil in car
2-Drive
3-Gardening
4-Paint your house
5-Cook

Name 5 spooky places you'd like to visit


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

1 - Alcatraz
2 - Gettysburg
3 - Mansfield Reformatory, Ohio
4 - Moundville Prison, West Virginia
5 - National Aviary, Pittsburgh. Used to be the site of the Penitentiary during the 
Civil War.

What 5 people do you most admire (living or dead)?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-My father
2-My mother
3-My Grandparents
4-My brothers and sisters
5-ME

What are your 5 favorite Horror movies?


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

1. Session Nine
2. The Others
3. The Fog
4. The Thing
5. Creepshow

 What are your 5 favorite Halloween related songs ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-The Monster Mash
2-Halloween Theme
3-Halloween Spooks
4-The Headless Horseman
5-Thriller

Name 5 things you'd love to have in your haunt


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

1. Trees
2. Actors
3. Lifelike ghosts
4. Really cool lighting
5. A lot of help

Name 5 things that you are great at (doing)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Drawing
2-Winding electric motors
3-Inventory
4-Shipping & Receiving
5-Goofing off

Name 5 things you'd love to have in your haunt


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

- actors
- axworthy
- dc props mourner
- mausoleum 
- horse-drawn hearse


5 people you'd like to come to your next make n take ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Vincent Price
2-Boris Karloff
3-Bela Lugosi
4-Lon Chaney Jr.
5-Peter Lorre

Name five horror movies with giant insects in them


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Tarantula (1955) 

Body in the Web (1960) 

The Giant Spider Invasion (1975) 

Spiders (2000) 

Spiders II: Breeding Ground (2001) 



Name 5 pieces of advice you shouldnt have ignored.....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Don't listen to him........he's trouble
2-Continue your education
3-Watch your sugar intake
4-Watch your cholesterol
5-Don't get old


What were your 5 all time favorite Halloweens?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Halloween (1978)
Halloween II (1981)
Halloween 4: The Return of Michael Myers (1988)
Halloween 5: The Revenge of Michael Myers (1989)
Halloween H20: 20 Years Later (1998)

5 movies you've seen this year ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Oz the Great and Powerful
2-World War z
3-Iron Man 3
4-The Wolverine
5-Man of Steel

Name 5 things you'd find at a drive-in theater


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

1. Cars
2. Screen
3. Popcorn
4. Speakerbox Thingy
5. Concession Stand

Name your favorite 5 books


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Gone with the Wind
2. Jane Eyre
3. Pride and Prejudice
4. Bleak House
5. The Little Prince


List five colors that you like to wear


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

In no particular order:
1. Red
2. Navy
3. Brown
4. Black
5. White

Name your 5 favorite words


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Halloween
2-Christmas
3-Thanksgivining
4-Easter
5-Let's eat

Name five things you're afraid of


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Rabid dust bunnies
2. Spiders with machetes
3. Being reincarnated as polyester pant suit-clad middle-aged guy with a bad comb-over from the '60s
4. Clothes with "dry clean only" stickers
5. Windows 10


What five foods would you want as part of your last meal on earth?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Swiss Steak
2-Turkey Hash
3-Au graten potatoes
4-Dinner rolls
5-Apple pie


Name 5 Halloween decorations you'd love to have


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

1- real casket
2- A hearse
3- creepy old doll collection
4- ground fogger
5- animated headless horseman

Name 5 people from the television show "Bewitched".


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Samantha Stevens
2-Darrin Stevens
3-Endora
4-Serena
5-Tabitha Stevens


Name 5 things associated with a blizzard


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Wind
2. Snow
3. School closings
4. Road closings
5. Shoveling

Name 5 things you would not like to find in your bathroom


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Tarantula
2-Scorpion
3-Cobra
4-Rattlesnake
5-A serial killer


Name 5 characters from the original Dark Shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1 - Barnabas Collins
2 - Dr. Julia Hoffman
3 - Victoria Winters
4 - Carolyn Stoddard
5 - Elizabeth Collins Stoddard

Name five cartoon characters


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Snoopy
2-Bugs Bunny
3-Road Runner
4-Huckleberry Hound
5-Daffy Duck


Name 5 Characters from A Christmas Carol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

1. Scrooge
2. Tiny Tim
3. Marley
4. Fezziwig
5. Ghost of Christmas Past

Name 5 things you put on your Christmas tree


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Star
2-Bell
3-Lights
4-Icicles
5-Garland



Name 5 things associated with Santa Claus


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1 - fur-trimmed red coat
2 - sack of toys
3 - tiny reindeer
4 - a bad habit of sneaking into people's houses late at night
5 - an addiction to milk and cookies

Name five gifts you *don't* want to get for Christmas


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Liver
2-Ties
3-VHS tapes (No player)
4-Clothes (they never get the right size)
5-Anything with sugar in it


Name 5 out of 8 reindeer


----------

